# Problème avec le bootcam lors de l'installation de windows



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour ou bonsoir tout dépend quand vous verrez le message =)

Sa fais maintenant 2 jours que j'essaie d'installer windows 10 sur mon macbook Retina 12 début 2015

Lorsque bootcamp copie les fichiers windows avec l'iso télécharger sur le site officiel de windows je reçois un message d'erreur





merci de m'aider svp

 voici mon diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            18.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2018)

Il n'y aucun anomalie via le Terminal, si ce n'est que la partition BOOTCAMP n'est pas créée.

Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue. Quelle est la taille de la partition que souhaitais pour Windows et quelle la taille restante pour macOS. Il faut savoir qu'il faut laisser entre 15/20 Go de libre pour macOS.

Au cas où, un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

j'avais mis cet taille


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2018)

Utilise l'option Miniature pour les images/photos, un simple clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum et ta réponse sera plus lisible dans son intégralité. Tu peux insérer plusieurs images/photos tout en répondant, c'est quand même mieux que de faire 3 réponses à la suite _(j'ai fait la correction)_

Sinon, je ne vois pas d'anomalie. Le fichier .iso de Windows 10 provient bien du site officiel de chez Microsoft ?

Par curiosité, déplace le fichier .iso dans le dossier Téléchargements, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et tu choisis une taille de 75 Go et vois ce qu'il se passe par la suite. Est-ce que la taille restante pour macOS est insuffisante, je demande à voir justement.


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

sa affiche toujours le même message d'erreur que mon premier message


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2018)

ProfesseurInculte a dit:


> sa affiche toujours le même message d'erreur que mon premier message


Ce qui est curieux, c'est que dans le diskutil via le Terminal, ça n'affiche pas la partition temporaire en FAT32 !


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

voilà le message après avoir suivi ton message


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

Après le message d'erreur mon diskutil devient comme ci dessous

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         167.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                75.7 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +167.0 GB   disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            18.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2
```


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2018)

ProfesseurInculte a dit:


> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


Non, ce n'est pas le fichier original de chez Microsoft ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso.* Si tu tentes d'installer une version de Windows 7, ce n'est pas la peine, ça échouera.

Dans mon autre message je mentionne le lien officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

Je l'avais pourtant pris sur ce site mais je delete l'ancien et retelecharge celui de ton site dans le bénéfice du doute =)


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

Après avoir retelecharger le problème persiste et le nom reste pareil dans le diskutil

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         167.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                75.7 GB    disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +167.0 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            18.2 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

pourtant c'est ce fichier que j'utilise du coup je sais plus trop quoi faire ^^'


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2018)

ProfesseurInculte a dit:


> 0: CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB disk2


Désolé, mais il est toujours présent, il faut impérativement le virer pour qu'Assistant Boot Camp reconnaisse le dernier fichier .iso. Tu l'as stocké où, parce que là il est monté. Si cet ancien fichier .iso il est sur le Bureau, vires-le. Et dans le doute fais un redémarrage.


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

ok bas justement il est introuvable


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2018)

ProfesseurInculte a dit:


> ok bas justement il est introuvable


Tu as redémarré, tu as déconnecté éventuellement tout matériel USB ?


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as redémarré, tu as déconnecté éventuellement tout matériel USB ?




Oui j'ai fais tout sa


----------



## ProfesseurInculte (18 Novembre 2018)

Et le ficher 0: CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB disk2 est toujours introuvable


----------



## Louis58180 (18 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai également essayé d'installer la version 1809 de Windows 10 depuis l'assistant BootCamp, effectivement cela renvoie une erreur. En revanche avec la version 1803 aucun problème.


----------



## Alex59940 (18 Novembre 2018)

ce sujet est il résolu ? J'ai exactement le même problème ... :/

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ? J'ai besoin d'installer windows pour un projet ...

Merci d'avance, bonne soirée


----------



## Louis58180 (18 Novembre 2018)

Alex59940 a dit:


> ce sujet est il résolu ? J'ai exactement le même problème ... :/
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ? J'ai besoin d'installer windows pour un projet ...
> 
> Merci d'avance, bonne soirée


A part essayer de trouver l’ISO de la version 1803, je ne vois pas comment faire autrement pour l’instant. La version 1809 sera logiquement prise en charge dans une prochaine version de l’assistant bootcamp


----------



## Alex59940 (18 Novembre 2018)

Louis58180 a dit:


> A part essayer de trouver l’ISO de la version 1803, je ne vois pas comment faire autrement pour l’instant. La version 1809 sera logiquement prise en charge dans une prochaine version de l’assistant bootcamp


D’accord et tu sais où la trouver cette version ?

Sinon en solution je pensais appeler Apple demain, pck il faut que j’y parvienne ... si je le fais je mettrais la réponse ici


----------



## Louis58180 (19 Novembre 2018)

Alex59940 a dit:


> D’accord et tu sais où la trouver cette version ?
> 
> Sinon en solution je pensais appeler Apple demain, pck il faut que j’y parvienne ... si je le fais je mettrais la réponse ici


Comme elle n'est plus disponible sur le site officiel je ne vois pas trop comment faire. Elle doit bien être disponible sur des sites tiers mais rien ne te garantie que c'est la version originale non modifiée...


----------



## Alex59940 (19 Novembre 2018)

Louis58180 a dit:


> Comme elle n'est plus disponible sur le site officiel je ne vois pas trop comment faire. Elle doit bien être disponible sur des sites tiers mais rien ne te garantie que c'est la version originale non modifiée...



D’accord j’essaierai de la trouver ...

Tu penses quoi de la methode virtual box ? Peut être plus simple pour installer, nan ?


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2018)

Hé les gars vous ne regardez jamais les liens que l'on mentionne ? Le fichier .iso est bien ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...il faut sélectionner la version du 10 Avril 2018.

Il faut sélectionner cette version...




...qui télécharge bien la version 1803...




Et a priori il y a encore un problème avec la version 1809 et iCloud... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2018/...ec-la-mise-jour-doctobre-de-windows-10-104333


----------



## Alex59940 (19 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Hé les gars vous ne regardez jamais les liens que l'on mentionne ? Le fichier .iso est bien ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...il faut sélectionner la version du 10 Avril 2018.
> 
> Il faut sélectionner cette version...
> 
> ...


Ahhh Merci, je n'ai que jeté un coup d'oeil au poste... mille excuses  
Je telecharge et je vous dis ce qu'il en est ... 

Un grand Merci !


----------



## Alex59940 (19 Novembre 2018)

Bon ça à très bien fonctionner !! nickel , Merci ! 

Maitenant je voudrais l'activer, je pensais y parvenir facilement avec les logiciels qu'on voit sur le net ....mais non pas de d'bol... peut être qu'il y a un truc pas compatible du fait que ce soit sur mac je ne sais pas .... 

Si quelqu'un y est parvenu, j'aimerais avoir sa solution 

Bonne soirée a vous !


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2018)

Alex59940 a dit:


> Bon ça à très bien fonctionner !! nickel , Merci !
> 
> Maitenant je voudrais l'activer, je pensais y parvenir facilement avec les logiciels qu'on voit sur le net ....mais non pas de d'bol... peut être qu'il y a un truc pas compatible du fait que ce soit sur mac je ne sais pas ....
> 
> ...


Attention, l'activation se fait avec un n° de licence acheté légalement. Ici personne ne te donnera d'autres informations, car ce que tu mentionnes relève de l'illégalité _(warez)_ !


----------

